

Flying cars finally lift off - benohear
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2011/jan/30/flying-car-terrafugia-transition-aircraft

======
iwwr
The flying car is a prime example of more functionality resulting in an
inferior product. It's a mediocre aircraft and a mediocre car. A better
alternative is an ultralight you can pack or tow behind a car and use it
separately.

~~~
benohear
But then you don't have a car when you land

------
iamdave
Disclaimer: This is very, very impressive and I'm inspired.

But it seems a _bit_ of a stretch to call it a flying car.

